

VersionPress WordPress Version Control Plugin Looks Amazing - borekb
http://www.besthostnews.com/versionpress-wordpress-version-control-plugin-looks-amazing/

======
jonathan1979
Now we are talking! GIT based version control via WordPress plugin. Finally,
someone knows what they are doing!

